# [solved] gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 initramfs problem

## SunHateR

Today I updated my kernel to 2.6.30-r4. I'm using genkernel to compile. But when I boot new kernel I get an error message says that ram image cannot be found and the famous "Kernel Panic" notice. I cannot copy/paste the message. I saw few new options in kernel configuration about RAM image compression. I tried them all. Any help?Last edited by SunHateR on Tue Dec 08, 2009 11:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

I'll start with the obvious, as I'm not clear from your post what all you've checked (sorry!)

is the new initrd present in /boot, and does the initrd= line in grub.conf point at the new file? 

The text of the error as you describe it sounds a basic "file not found"

----------

## SunHateR

I'm sorry. I'm using lilo as boot manager. here my /etc/lilo.conf file

```
boot=/dev/sda

timeout=150

delay=150

prompt

lba32

default=NEW.KERNEL

vga=794

image=/boot/kernel

  label=NEW.KERNEL

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dodmraid udev"

  initrd="/boot/initramfs"

image=/boot/kernel.old

  label=OLD.KERNEL

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 dodmraid udev"

  initrd="/boot/initramfs.old"
```

```
# ls /boot -la

total 33445

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root     2048 2009-08-05 07:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root     4096 2009-08-05 07:03 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        1 2008-06-03 03:30 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      512 2008-06-03 04:42 boot.0300

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      512 2009-07-29 03:37 boot.0800

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       43 2009-08-04 13:59 initramfs -> initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2017031 2009-07-25 06:49 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2005558 2009-08-04 14:15 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       43 2009-08-04 14:00 initramfs.old -> initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 2008-04-23 22:16 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root        0 2008-06-03 18:39 .keep_sys-boot_lilo-0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       40 2009-08-04 13:59 kernel -> kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2763040 2009-07-25 06:45 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2597168 2009-08-04 14:11 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       40 2009-08-04 14:01 kernel.old -> kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwx------  2 root root    12288 2008-06-03 03:23 lost+found

-rw-------  1 root root   109056 2009-08-05 07:03 map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1595099 2009-07-25 06:45 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1617804 2009-08-04 14:11 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4
```

Old kernel works fine (just as before update).Last edited by SunHateR on Wed Aug 05, 2009 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SunHateR

I wrote down the error message. It says:

```
RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

(1,3):ocfs2_fill_super: 933 ERROR: superblock probe failed!

UFS: Cannot open root device "100" or unknown-block (1,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot partition; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: UFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)
```

It seems the kernel doesn't recognize RAM image for any reason

----------

## SunHateR

I tried with genkernel default kernel config but this didn't help.

----------

## rrbrussell

That kernel panic looks really familiar.

I ran the same problem when I rebooted after installing a fresh 64bit system yesterday, I will try vanilla-sources and see if they work after I get some sleep. I also double checked that all the options for initramfs were selected in the kernel and that the initramfs was built correctly.

----------

## 96140

--Last edited by 96140 on Wed Sep 11, 2013 8:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rrbrussell

After downgrading to vanilla-sources-2.6.29.4 and building the initramfs into the kernel image I was able to boot into the initramfs. However, the switch_root command would not work so I moved the entire system off of lvm and onto three primary partitions. I will have to try duplicating this problem on my other system which also using initramfs and a vanilla-sources-2.6.28.9 or .10 kernel from sometime around may. I made a couple of comments on this bug as well. upgrade to kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 makes system unbootable

----------

## toon

Hi,

Today I decided to upgrade from a 2.6.28 kernel to the current gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 kernel.

Ik ran into the same problem. (Kernel panic - not syncing: UFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0))

Both kernels were compiled with the command 'genkernel --no-mrproper --oldconfig --no-splash --lvm all'.

The new 2.6.30 kernel was configured using the command 'make oldconfig'.

I use an initrd. I'm booting off an md device (RAID1).

These are the configuration entries for the kernels:

```
image = /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

        label  = 2.6.30-r4

        root   = /dev/mapper/vg1-root

        initrd = /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

        append = "md=0,/dev/sda,/dev/sdb root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/vg1/root init=linuxrc domdadm dolvm"

        read-only

image = /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

        label  = 2.6.28-r5

        root   = /dev/mapper/vg1-root

        initrd = /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.28-gentoo-r5

        append = "md=0,/dev/sda,/dev/sdb root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/vg1/root init=linuxrc domdadm dolvm"

        read-only

```

Before rebooting I successfully ran the command 'lilo -v'.

Yet, the 2.6.28 kernel boots nicely while the 2.6.30 kernel refuses to boot.

I ran out of ideas. Please help?

----------

## toon

Well, to follow up on my previous post:

The solution that was presented by the reporter of bug 280883 helped me out.

After having added the statement 'large-memory' into the file /etc/lilo.conf my machine boots again.

----------

